# ما الفرق بين أن الله أراد وبين الله سمح



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 مارس 2018)

ما هو الفرق بين الأرادة والسماح من المنطلق الإلهي .... بمعني ما الفرق بين أن الله أراد وبين الله سمح ؟
وهل سمح بمعني الله يسمح بالشر


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2018)

إرادة الله دائما صالحة و من أجل صلاح خليقته فهو الصالح القدوس الذي لا شر فيه.

السماح الإلهي -هذا اللفظ الذي يُساء استعماله كثيراً-  لا يعني أن الله يعطي الإذن بعمل الشر أو يبارك صنعه. هذا لو افترضنا أنه استؤذن مسبقا. الإنسان أصلا يصنع الشر بملئ إرادته دون أن يطلب إذناً، لا من الله و لا حتى من البشر. 

أظن، أن هناك عدة أسباب وراء إستعمال لفظ "الله سمح، و الله يسمح" لدى المسيحيين بما فيهم رجال الدين. منها تأثرنا بالثقافة الخاطئة التي نعيش وسطها التي تؤمن بأن الله مصدر كل شيء (الخير والشر) و أن كل شيء مكتوب. و أيضا إساءة فهم بعض الأجزاء من الكتاب المقدس بما فيها حرية الاختيار المقدسة التي أعطاها الله للإنسان. تحول مفهومها الى سماح الله للإنسان بعمل الشر بدلا من احترام الله لإرادة الإنسان. و يبقى سبب آخر و هو تقصير اللغة في التعبير عن الالهيات.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 مارس 2018)

كيف نفسر أحداث الموت والمرض والقتل
غير أنها من سماح من الله 
حتي يتقبل والمسيحي المصائب


----------



## aymonded (6 مارس 2018)

للأسف المسيحيين معظمهم مضروبين بثقافة لي الحقائق علشان يريحوا قلوبهم، لأن العالم وضع في الشرير والناس أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور، والكتاب المقدس واضح لأن الرب نفسه قال أن كل من يقتلكم يظن أنه يقدم خدمة لله، ويوحنا الرسول كتب عن سبب أن العالم لا يعرفنا لأنه لا يعرف الآب، ولهذا السبب فأنه لا يعرفنا ويضطهدنا، لأن كل من يتبع البر يُضطهد لأن العالم بيلفظة، وهذا هو سبب الاضطهاد والرفض، والأمراض والأوبئة وخلافه كلها عوامل فساد بسبب السقوط، وحتى الرسول وضح أن الشيطان هو اللي بيلطمه وتسبب في شوكة الجسد، فهي لم تكن من الله ولا بسامحه، لكن لما صلى وجد أن الله ترك الشوكة ولم يرفعها وأعطاه نعمة، فالموت دخل للعالم بحسد إبليس وليس من الله، وكل شر بيرتكبه الإنسان ليس من الله ولا بإذنه ولا بسماحه على وجه الإطلاق، ولا توجد ىية في الكتاب المقدس الله يعملن فيها أنه سمح بالشر وفساد إنسان وإرتكاب حماقات، وليس للمرض والألم تفسير سوى أنه ليس من الله، لكن الله بمحبته اجتاز الموت حتى يغلبه ويبتلعه لحياة، فلم يعد هناك سلطان للموت بل صار انتقال للحياة، لكن كلام الناس الدارج ممكن نأخذه بمعنى أنه ليس شيء خفي عن الله لكنه ليس مصدر الموت ولم يسمح لأحد أن يرتكب شر لأنه لم يستأذنه أحد من الناس فقال له أفعل... بل كل وصيته: لا تقتل، لا تسرق.. الخ، فلو كان هو من يسمح فكان بالأولى لا يعطي وصية للناس أن لا تفعل تلك الشرور، بل كان ترك كل واحد يسأل وهو يسمح لهُ أو لا يسمح، لأن لا معنى للوصية وهو الذي يسمح بارتكاب الشرور المخالفة لمشيئته المعلنه في وصيته.​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2018)

بس في قصة أيوب سمح الله الشيطان ان يضرب أيوب بالمرض


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2018)

طيب يا غالي سؤال معلشي، هل هنا عمل تدخل الشيطان ليشتكي أيوب، هو نفس ذات فعل الإنسان حينما يقتل أخاه، فهل وجدت هابيل استأذن الله في قتل قايين؟ والله سمح له ان يفعل هذا الفعل وقال له اقتله؟ هل الله سمح لهُ بذلك؟

طيب بالنسبة لأيوب نفسه، وموضوع الألم اللي دخل فيه، هل الله قال لهُ لماذا الألم، والا خرج بنتيجة: بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك أما الآن فقد رأتك عيناي.

أخي الحبيب نحن لا نستنتج عقيدة ونضع قانون من مجرد موقف ونعممه على كل شيء، لأن الكتاب المقدس يحتاج لبصيرة عميقة، فالألم والموت دخل للعالم بسبب الخطية، لكن الله حوَّل الألم لسرّ عظيم دخل داخل التدبير ولا يُمكن شرحه إلا بالدخول في خبرة خاصة لبلوغ القصد الإلهي، لأن سفر أيوب كله محوره هوَّ: لماذا الألم؟ (لا إجابة) إنما السر في الخبرة: بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك أما الآن فقد رأتك عيناي، وهذا هو القصد من السفر كله، لأن المعنى في هذا السفر أن الله لم يرفع الألم أو حجبه أو حجزه، لماذا لكي يدخل أيوب في خبرة سرّ رؤية الله.

بولس الرسول قال أُعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني، صلى ثلاثة مرات والرب قال له تكفيك نعمتي، فلم يصلي مرة أخرى وتقبل الوضع، لكن مش نقدر نقول أن اله هو اللي سمح بهذا، لكنه لم يمد يده بالشفاء عن قصد وتدبير وترك الألم كما هوَّ، فالله ليس مصدر، لكن كل شيء مكشوف قدامه لا يوجد شيء خفي عن عينه، أو هناك فعل ما تم من غير ما يراه.

وأسالك سؤال مش مهم تجاوبه، لكن كيف يمثل الشيطان قدام الله، ان كان الملائكة نفسها لا تستطيع ان تنظر عظمة بهاء المجد الإلهي الفائق؟ فكيف مثل الشيطان قدامه وهو كلياً ظلمة والله نور!!!
 *** وَكَانَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ بَنُو اللهِ لِيَمْثُلُوا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَجَاءَ الشَّيْطَانُ أَيْضَاً فِي وَسَطِهِمْ؟
​


----------



## aymonded (18 مارس 2018)

أحب بس اقول كلمة في الختام باختصار:
الله له تدبير من جهة العالم والناس، ومن المستحيل شيء يفلت من هذا التدبير، لذلك فأن كل شيء في النهاية حتى لو شر أو ألم أو ضيق أو كارثة كونية حتى.. الخ، سيخضع لمشيئة الله لأن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين سبق فدعاهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه.
فالأبرار والقديسين محبي الله الحي سيمسهم الشرّ في العالم بسبب أن العالم وضع في الشرير، فتدبير الله ومشيئته لا تهدف لمعاناة الناس وتعذيبهم، بل كل شيء بيخضع لتدبيره الحسن الصالح حتى لو لم يكن في قصد التدبير ان يحدث، لأن بسبب السقوط حدثت اشياء ليست من إرادة الله ولا مشيئته ولا قصده، لكنها ستخضع لمشيئته وإرادته وسيحولها للخير. 

فالمشكلة عندنا احنا كإنسان هو التشوش في الفهم من الناحية الاختبارية، لأننا دائمي النظر للأمور من ناحية الفكر لقناعة العقل، لأن طالما حدث أن هناك شر يبقى الله هو مصدره وهو من سمح به لأنه قادر على منعه، ولكن هل مثلاً نستطيع أن نقول أن مشيئة الله وتدبيره هو أن يقتل الأخ أخاه، أو أن أحد يقتل الأنبياء أو القديسين؟ أو ان الناس ذهبت لتسأل الله أن يقتلوا فلان او علان فقال لهم افعلوا هذا به!!! بالطبع من المستحيل أن يتخطى الإنسان وصية لا تقتل بإذن او سماح من الله، لأنه لو كان سماح منه يبقى لماذا يعتبر القاتل صاحب الجريمة ويجازيه الله حسب أعمال شره؟!! أو لماذا قال لا تقتل ثم يسمح بنفسه بالقتل ويعود ليُحاسب - بحسب الوصية - القاتل المخالف لها!!!؟
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2018)

بستمتع بالاجابات ربنا يباركلك
بتنور لي الكثير من التعليم الغلط


----------



## aymonded (20 مارس 2018)

انا كمان عايز اقول لشخصك العزيز على حاجة تانية مهمة للغاية في صميم الموضوع، واسئلة محيرة للناس حقيقي وهي كالتالي:
(1) الشيطان لما جرب المسيح الرب هل ده كان سماح منه أم سماح من الآب لليشطان أن يجربه أم أنه تجرب بقصد لأن هذا تدبير؟
(2) هل لما تألم وأُهين وصُلب هل هذا كان بسماح من الآب والا كان تدبير وعن قصد وبخاصة هو قال بفمه الطهار: من أجل هذه الساعة أتيت، الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟
(3) أيوب لما الشيطان قصد يجربه لكي يسقطه بأي صورة (ده هدف الشيطان عموماً) هل الله لبى صوته وسمح له بذلك أم كان هذا تدبير يخص أيوب ليدخل في خبرة الآن رأتك عيناي؟
(4) وما هو قصد الرسول لما تكلم عن الآلام بحسب مشيئة الله وليس بسماح منه: فَإِذاً، الَّذِينَ يَتَأَلَّمُونَ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ فَلْيَسْتَوْدِعُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ كَمَا لِخَالِقٍ أَمِينٍ فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ (1بطرس 4: 19) 
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 مارس 2018)

*1- سماح   الله : 
الله يسمح   بـــ"حرية إرادة الانسان"   و" حريته فى تقرير مصيره "
الحرية الاختيارية  والحرية الفاعلة - على الرغم من انها  على الرغم من  اتساعها  تبقي  نسبية  
الا ان هذا  هو  التفسير   لما  يعرف بسماح الله  
2- القوانين الطبيعية  و القواعد  الفيزيائية والبيولوجية   وغيرها من  قوانين  ناموس  الطبيعة 
هى من وضع الله وسماحه  بالدرجة الاولى -  وبالتالى  ما ينتج   من تعامل مع  قوانين الطبيعة  واحوالها  
كالمرض والالم والفراق  والموت  واليتم والترمل  و   و   و  ...  تعتبر   راجعة بالمرجع الاول  الى الطبيعة وما تحتمه 
الا   ان   التعمق   فى الامر يجد ان الذى  وضع هذه القواعد البيولوجية   هو  الله 


لكن  الراعى الكنسي  الذى استعمل  كلمة  سماح الله  لم يقصد بطبيعة الحال  ان يكون الهنا الصالح متسامح او متصالح مع [الشر بمعنى الخطيئة  ]  *​


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2018)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *1- سماح   الله :
> الله يسمح   بـــ"حرية إرادة الانسان"   و" حريته فى تقرير مصيره "
> الحرية الاختيارية  والحرية الفاعلة - على الرغم من انها  على الرغم من  اتساعها  تبقي  نسبية
> الا ان هذا  هو  التفسير   لما  يعرف بسماح الله
> ...



الفقرة الأخيرة رائعة. و لكني أختلف مع قولك في الفقرة السابقة أن "المرض والالم والفراق  والموت  واليتم والترمل  و   و   و  ...  تعتبر   راجعة بالمرجع الاول  الى الطبيعة وما تحتمه"   و  "ان الذى  وضع هذه القواعد البيولوجية   هو  الله"   الله لم يخلق قواعد بيولوجية تؤدي الى المرض و الألم و الموت و غيرها... كل هذه الأمور راجعة الى سقوط الإنسان الذي بسببه فسدت الطبيعة...


----------



## hapracadapra (4 ديسمبر 2019)

[/RIGHT][/QUOTE]


> لذلك فأن كل شيء في النهاية حتى لو شر أو ألم أو ضيق أو كارثة كونية حتى.. الخ، سيخضع لمشيئة الله





> لأن بسبب السقوط حدثت اشياء ليست من إرادة الله ولا مشيئته ولا قصده، لكنها ستخضع لمشيئته وإرادته



ممكن تفسير لهاتين العبارتين المتضادتين ؟ وهل الارادة هي المشيئة؟ وما معني ان الشر حدث من الغير ولكن سيخضع لمشيئته؟
شكرا مقدما[/COLOR]


----------



## hapracadapra (4 ديسمبر 2019)

[QUOTE] الله لم يخلق قواعد بيولوجية تؤدي الى المرض و الألم و الموت و غيرها... كل هذه الأمور راجعة الى سقوط الإنسان الذي بسببه فسدت الطبيعة..[/QUOTE]​

هل حضرتك تعنين ا ن الله حينما خلق الميكروبات والفيروسات(سبب او قاعدة بيولوجية علي حد تعبيرك)  لم يقصد بها إحداث المرض او الموت ؟ وعلي حد علمي لن يموت الانسان إلا بقاعدة بيولوجية وضعها الله بنفسه مثل تسمم ميكروبي أو فشل بيولوجي في اجهزة الجسم الخ​​​​​​​​​​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## aymonded (5 ديسمبر 2019)

hapracadapra قال:


> [/RIGHT]







ممكن تفسير لهاتين العبارتين المتضادتين ؟ وهل الارادة هي المشيئة؟ وما معني ان الشر حدث من الغير ولكن سيخضع لمشيئته؟
شكرا مقدما[/QUOTE]


سلام لشخصك العزيز​العبارتين مش فيهم اي تضاد، لكن القصد منهم توضيح الشرح السابق، الله لم يخلق الموت لكن مكتوب والموت دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس، وتبع الموت الفساد، فكل ما حدث في العالم بعد ذلك من فساد بسبب السقوط لكن في البدء كان كل شيء حسناً كما هو مكتوب في الخلق الأول، فكما أن الله لم يخلق الظلمة بل تتواجد في حالة غياب النور هكذا فسد العالم حينما سقط الإنسان وتغرب عن الطبيعة البسيطة الأولى المحفوظة بسبب نعمة الخلق الأول.​*وبالنسبة لموضوع المشيئة والإراد:*​الإرادة تتبع المشيئة، والمشيئة تتبع التدبير، فالله له مشيئته الظاهرة في تدبيره، ومافيش شيء يقدر يغير من التدبير الإلهي، فالشر نتاج السقوط وبسبب حرية الإنسان الفاعل الشر الذي يبغضه الله ولا يوافق عليه أو يسمح به، لأن السماح معناه أني عرضت على شخصك العزيز أمر ما وانت أعطيت الموافقة أو التصريح بمعنى سمحت به، لكن عند عمل الشرور لا يستأذن أحد الله بل يفعل ما يخالف إرادته ومشيئته الظاهرة في وصيته، فلو كان بيسمح بالشرور أو هو مصدرها ومنبعها كيف يُسائل الإنسان عن أخطاءه التي ارتكبها، بل على الأقل مش كان أعطاه أي وصية من الأساس.​*وأخيراً: المرض بكل مسبباته* 
​لم نسمع أن الله خلق الموت أو المرض منذ أن جبل الإنسان كما هو ظاهر في سفر التكوين، بل اعطاه وصيه وقال له أن خالفتها موتاً تموت فأمامك الحياة والموت فاختار الحياة لتحيا، ولو كان عندي الوقت الآن لكنت نقلت ما هو موجود في سفر الحكمة لأنه موجود كل هذا الكلام بالتفصيل، لكن عموما هذا هو مختصر القول بتركيز شديد - يومك رائع كله سلام​[/COLOR]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

خلق الله الكون والبشر وقال اثمروا وتكاثروا واملئوا الارض وهو يروم كل واحدٍ فينا ان يكون ناجحاً كما نفسنا ناجحة وصحيحة وهو يريد كلنا ان نعيش حياة هادئة مطمئنة وهو ليس مصدر الشرور والامراض والموت والا لماذا عندما جاء الى ارضنا بصورة انسان بلا خطية الذي هو رب المجد يسوع  يشفي كل مرضٍ في الشعب ويقيم الموتى فالله لا يناقض نفسه ابداً ولكن الشر والموت دخلا الى عالمنا البشري بسبب معصية ابوينا الاولين ادم وحواء والى انقضاء هذا الدهر والله ارادته صالحة ولخير كل واحدٍ فينا واحياناً يسمح بالالم ليتزكى ايماننا ولمجده هو بالدرجة الاولى فاحياناً نحتاج لهزة قوية لننهض من نومنا الروحي ونصرخ لله ونستغيث به والا ان كانت كل امورنا بخير وسعادة لن نتذكر الله ووجوده وتدخله العجائبي في حياتنا والشيطان هو مصدر الشرور كلها وهو سيد هذا العالم الفاني وهو يظطهد كل اولاد وبنات الله لانهم مصدر خطر عليه وعلى مملكته الشريرة لكن في النهاية ينتصر اولاد وبنات الله على الشيطان وشروره بالمسيح يسوع الذي داس شوكته وغلبه بموت المسيح المحيي وبقيامته اقامنا معه فلم يعد للموت سلطاناً علينا اذ هو مرحلة انتقال الى عالم المجد والملكوت الابدي للذين هم في المسيح يسوع ومن يصبر على صلبانه للنهاية سيخلص ويرث الاكاليل السبعة واهم ما في ذلك سيرى بأم عينيه رب المجد يسوع وسيسبى هناك من جماله ويشاهد مجد جلاله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الله لم يخلق الانسان لكي يموت بل ليكون خالداً معه ورغم سقوط ادم وحواء اللذان جلبا الالام الامراض والموت الى عالمنا البشري الا ان الله وضع خطة خلاصية بموت ابنه الوحيد رب المجد يسوع فديةً للبشر كلهم ومن يؤمن به ويقبل خلاصه وفداؤه ويعبده ويحبه مجدداً سيخلد معه في ملكوت الله الابدي فالله لا يفرض نفسه على احد ويحترم ارادة الانسان وعلى الانسان الذي يريد ان يخلد معه ان يتوب ويتندم على خطاياه ويعترف بها لشخص الرب يسوع ويؤمن به رباً والهاً ومخلصاً لحياته والباقي سيتكفل به الله نفسه


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

سلام لحضرتك



> الله لم يخلق الموت


ارجو ان تتحملني قليلا 
حينما مات المسيح هل موته يعني دخوله تحت وطأة قانون وناموس لم يخلقه؟
-كيف يحذر الله آدم من شئ غير موجود أصلا وقتها (موتا تموت
-كيف دخل الموت الجسدي الي المسيح الصالح؟ وهل يعني هذا أن آدم قبل الخطية كان أفضل من المسيح باعتبار أنه لم يكن عرضة للموت قبل الخطية؟




> وبسبب حرية الإنسان الفاعل الشر الذي يبغضه الله ولا يوافق عليه أو يسمح به[
> "هاأنذا جالب شرًا على هذا الموضع وعلى سكانه،​



مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ. (اش45: 7)،


لم نسمع أن الله خلق الموت أو المرض
برأيك لماذا خلق الله الميكروبات والامراض؟ 
وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا 

تَمُوتُ

معرفة الخير والشر تعني انهما موجودان أصلا ولكن آدم لا يعرفهما وسيعرفهما حينما يأكل من الشجرة إذن فمن أوجدهما؟

موتا تموت
كيف استقبل آدم هذه الكلمة من الله وكيف فهمها؟ أي ماذا عنت كلمة الموت لآدم ؟ وهل يمكن أن يعاقب الله آدم يشئ غير موجود أصلا أو يعاقبه بشئ لم يخلقه هو؟

شكرا لسعة صدرك​


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> ا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

نعم اراد الله ان الانسان الذي خلقه ان يطيعه ويعبده لكي يخلد معه ولكن بسبب سقوط ادم وحواء جلبا الموت والشرور وسقوط الشيطان الذي كان ملاكاً الذي هو سبب كل الشرور في العالم  اما الكوارث الطبيعية باختلاف انواعها والامراض والمايكروبات والفايروسات هي من الشيط الله لان الشيطان ليس المسيطر على ادارة الكون بما فيه بل الله بكلمة قدرته وبسلطانه اللاهوتي لكنها تحدث بسبب شرور الناس وعبادتهم للاوثان بدلاً من ان يعبدوه هو بشخصه وطغت شرورهم والله معروف للكل من جبروته وعظمة خليقته فليس لهم عذر اطلاقاً اما اولاد وبنات الله فيسقط عن يمينهم ربوات وعن شمالهم ربوات ربوات اما هم فلن يمسهم اذى او مكروه هذا ليس كلامي هذا كلام الله راجع المزمور 91
وخطة الله الخلاصية هي بموت ابنه الوحيد رب المجد يسوع المسيح كفارةً عن خطايا العالم بأسره منذ بدء الخليقة والى انقضاء هذا الدهر ومات الجسد الناسوت للرب يسوع المسيح وليس لاهوته فلاهوته كان مسيطراً على العالم كله ويدير العالم كله بأصبعه وقام جسد الرب يسوع في اليوم الثالث من بين الاموات وظهر لتلاميذه بيديه المثقوبتين وجنبه المطعون بحربة وهو اله قدوس بار بلا خطية صار خطية ولعنة من اجلنا نحن البشر لانه مكتوب ( ملعون كل من علق على خشبة) حتى يخلصنا ويفدينا ويعطينا حياته هبة وعطية مجانية ليس فقط لمحبيه ومتقيه بل للعالم اجمع من دون استثناء فالمسيح ليس مخلص المسيحيين فقط بل نخلص البشر كلهم ارتضى وهو بلا خطية ان يموت عنا بسبب فرط محبته اللامحدودة اللانشروطة واللامتناهية لنا نحن خلائقه البشر جميعاً فمحبته لنا للمنتهى ساقته لموت الصليب عوضاً عنا الذي كان الموت الابدي استحقاقنا كلنا


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

حضرتك لم تردي علي ايا من اسئلتي!! 
ولكن مافهمته منك ان الشيطان هو الذي خلق الميكروبات المميتة فهل فهمتك بطريقة صحيحة؟ وهل الشيطان هو المسبب للزلازل والبراكين والكوارث والفيضانات؟
مازال هذا السؤال قائما كيف مات الذي بلا خطية ! 

الامر الاخير لو لم يخطئ آدم وتكاثرت ذريته بلا موت جسدي كما تقولين فأين قانون التوازن البيئي ؟ أين سيسكن مليارات لا متناهية من البشر!!!​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

انا رديت على سؤال على الذي مات بلا خطية هو شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح وهو ابن الله الوحيد تجسد بصورة انساننا البشري من مريم العذراء المطوبة بلا خطية هو الله القدوس البار وكان يجول يصنع خير يشفي المرضى ويقيم الموتى مات ناسوته جسده على الصليب وهو مثقوب اليدين ومطعون الجنب ومكلل باكليل الشوك وتحمل في جسده كأس اثامنا وخطايانا وصليبه هو مكاننا وصلب عوضاً عنا كلنا نحن البشر ومات بدلنا ليخلصنا وليمنحنا الحياة الابدية
اما الكوارث الطبيعية فهي من خلق الله نتيجة عصيان البشر له وتمردهم عليه فهو سبق وعاقب شعبه المختار بعدة مصائب حين عبدوا البعل بدلاً من ان يعبدوه هو والمايكروبات والفايروسات هي ايضاً من خلق الله فكل شئ مخلوق في هذا الكون هو من خلق الله وهو بين حين واخر يسمح باصابتنا بها او بالسرطان لمجده هو اولاً ولتزكية ايماننا به ومن جهة اخرى ألهم العلماء والاطباء باختراع الادوية والعمليات الجراحية كي لا يتضرر اولاده وبناته او حتى يُشفى اولاده وبناته اما البعيدين عن المسيح والعايشين لعالمهم يسمح الله بالكوارث الطبيعية لشرورهم التي هي من الشيطان قد طغت ووصلت لمسامع اذني الله فالشرور اقصد بها عبادة الاوثان والحسد والغيرة والكراهية والادمان بكافة اشكاله وكل انواع الخطايا وعبادة المال او العمل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

سأجيب عن سؤالك لو لم يخطئ ادم وحواء لخلد كل البشر فالله اللي خلق الكون بمجراته اللي عددها بالملايين واللي خلق هذا الكون لا يستطيع ايجاد مكان لكل البشر اللي خلقهم على مدار الزمان وقانون التوازن البيئي هو من خلق البشر حينما حاولوا تفسير لو ما مات كل البشر لامتلئت الارض بسكانها ولم يعد مكان لسكنى البشر وهذا غير صحيح الله اللامحدود يستطيع ايجاد مكان لسكنى كافة خلائقه  وهو قانون ينطبق  على كل ما في البيئة حوالينا ولا ينطبق علينا نحن البشر ان لم يخطئ ادم وحواء اصلاً


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الله اراد الانسان عندما خلقه ان يطيعه ويعبده ويخلد معه ومازال الله يريدنا ان نخلد معه فبعد معصية ادم وحواء دخل المرض والموت عالمنا البشري فخطط ان يموت ابنه الوحيد شخص الرب يسوع المسيح  الناسوت الانسان اللي بلا خطية القدوس البار كفارةً وفديةً عن خطايا العالم بأسره لكي يخلد كل من يؤمن به ولا يهلك بل تكون له الحياة الابدية فكل المؤمنين بشخص المسيح  يحارب عنهم هو وملائكته ولا يستطيع اختراق السور الله الناري المحوط بهم وايذائهم الا بسماح من الله لخطية ما في حياتهم او لمجده هو او لتزكية ايماننا ولتنقيتنا وهم سيخلدون وستكون لهم ملكوت الله الابدي اما الذين يعيشون بعيداً عن المسيح فهم إلعوبة بيد الشيطان لا احد يحارب عنهم لانهم رفضوه ورفضوا الايمان بالمسيح فينزل بهم الشيطان المصائب والضيقات والامراض ونهايتهم مرّة هي الجهنم الابدية اما الكوارث الطبيعية والفايروسات والميكروبات هي من خلق الله وحده وهي ليست مخلوقة لاولاده وبناته بل للذين يرفضونه ويعيشون بعيداً عنه


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

> انا رديت على سؤال على الذي مات بلا خطية هو شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح





يافندم انا لم اسأل من الذي مات بل اسأل كيف مات يسوع وهو الذي بلا خطية بمعني
 كيف توفقين ما بين  أن الخطية  هي سبب الموت وبين أن يسوع مات وهو لم يخطئ!!!


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

احبنا الله محبة لا متناهية متفانية اذ اخذ من اجل خلاصنا نحن جنس بني البشر وانحنى وهو الاله العظيم الجبروت وكلي القدرة والسلطان وملكه ازلي ابدي ودخل رحم فتاة يهودية عذراء وهي القديسة العذراء مريم اخذاً جسداً بشرياً مائتاً ونفسا عاقلة وخالدة وبلا خطية وهو الرب يسوع المسيح وولد منها لغاية سامية عظيمة وهي ليكون حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم بأسره على مد العصور منذ بداية الخليقة والى انقضاء هذا الدهر اذ كنا امواتاً بخطايانا ومستحقين الهلاك الابدي اذ قدم المسيح ذاته طوعياً ليحمل في جسدة ويتجرع كأس اثامنا ويحمل خزينا وعارنا ويسدد بالكامل في ذبيحة جسده الكفارية على عود الصليب ثمن خلاصنا فاصبح فديةً لنا 
وكان يشار للفدية انذاك مثل شراء،‏ مصالحة،‏ استرضاء،‏ وكفارة.‏ لكنَّ افضل كلمة معبِّرة على الارجح هي التي استخدمها يسوع نفسه.‏ فقد قال:‏ «ابن الانسان لم يأتِ ليُخدم،‏ بل ليَخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية [باليونانية،‏ ليتْرون‏] عن كثيرين‏.‏
1.بما أنَّ الفدية يجب أن تكون على الأقل مساوية في قيمتها للشيء المطلوب فداؤه، وبما أنه لا يساوي الإِنسان إلا إنسان مثله لأنه ليس له نظير بين الكائنات يعادله ويساويه، لذلك فالفدية أو بالحري الفادي الذي يصلح للتكفير عن نفوسنا، يجب أن لا يكون حيواناً بل أن يكون على الأقل إنساناً.
2. وبما أنَّ هذا الفادي سيكون فادياً ليس لإِنسان واحد بل لكل الناس، لتعذُّر وجود فادٍ لكل واحد من بلايين البشر الذين يعيشون في العالم، في كل العصور والبلاد، يجب أن تكون قيمته معادلة لكل هؤلاء الناس.
3. وبما أنه لو كان الفادي من جنس يختلف عن جنسنا (على فرض وجود مثل هذا الجنس)، لَما استطاع أن يكون نائباً عنا، لأنّ النائب يكون من جنس الذين ينوب عنهم، لذلك فإنّه مع عَظَمته التي ذكرناها يجب أن يكون واحداً من جنسنا.
4. وبما أنه لو كان الفادي خاطئاً مثلنا، لكان محروماً من الله وواقعاً تحت قضاء القصاص الأبدي نظيرنا، ولا يستطيع تبعاً لذلك أن ينقذ واحداً منا من هذا المصير المرعب، لأنّه يكون هو نفسه محتاجاً إلى من ينقذه منه، لذلك فالفادي مع وجوب كونه واحداً من جنسنا، يجب أن يكون خالياً من الخطية خلواً تاماً.
5. وبما أنَّ خلوّه من الخطية وإن كان أمراً سامياً، لا يقوم دليلاً على كماله، وبالتالي على أهليّته ليكون فادياً. فآدم مثلاً رغم أنه خُلق خالياً من الخطية غير أنه لم يكن معصوماً منها، لأنه عندما عاش على الأرض سقط فيها، لذلك لا يكفي أن يكون الفادي خالياً من الخطية، بل يجب أن يثبت بالدليل العملي أنه معصوم منها أيضاً.
6. فضلاً عن ذلك، بما أنه لو كان مخلوقاً، لكان بجملته ملكاً لله. وشخص ليس ملكاً لنفسه بل ملكاً لله، لا يحقّ له تقديم نفسه فدية لله عن إنسان ما، إذاً فالفادي يجب أن يكون أيضاً غير مخلوق ليكون من حقه أن يقدم نفسه كفارة.
7. بما أنه لا يمكن الحصول على الغفران والتّمتّع بالوجود في حضرة الله إلاّ إذا تمّ أولاً إيفاء مطالب عدالته وقداسته التي لا حدَّ لها، إذاً فالفادي يجب أن يكون أيضاً ذا مكانة لا حدَّ لسموها حتى يستطيع إيفاء مطالب الأولى بتحمّل كل قصاص الخطية عوضاً عنا، وإيفاء مطالب الثانية بإمدادنا بحياة روحية ترقى بنا إلى درجة التوافق مع الله في صفاته الأدبية السامية.
ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا لينقلنا من الضلال الى معرفة الحق وقام في اليوم الثالث ليقيمنا معه الى الحياة الابدية وليحيي مماتنا بموته المحيي واعطانا اسراره المقدسة لنتذكر نعمته العظيمة الينا فلنتذكر هذه النعمة بحبٍ كبير وتواضعٍ عميق وبالصلاة النقية وبالحزن المعقول نشترك في اسرار الكنيسة ونحن عائدون عن زلاتنا ومتألمون عن خطايانا ونطلب الرحمة والغفران من الله رب الكل ونصفح عن زلات اخوتنا 
ونحن ممتنون وبفيض الشكر نقدم تسبيحاتنا وصلواتنا قرباناً و ذبيحة حية ومهما شكرنا لن نوفيه حقه ولن تستطيع الكلمات البشرية المحدودة ان تعبر عن مدى شكرنا لله اللامحدود المتفاني في حبه لنا


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

*



اما الكوارث الطبيعية والفايروسات والميكروبات هي من خلق الله وحده وهي ليست مخلوقة لاولاده وبناته بل للذين يرفضونه ويعيشون بعيداً عنه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*يافندم الكوارث تصيب المؤمن وغير المؤمن وكذلك الامراض وتسونامي تقتل اطفالا ابرياء وأمراضا تفتك بهم وانظري في مصر مستشفي 57357 كلها للاطفال ومنهم مسيحيين كثر أو ليسوا أبناء وبنات الله!


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> احبنا الله محبة لا متناهية متفانية اذ اخذ من اجل خلاصنا نحن جنس بني البشر وانحنى وهو الاله العظيم الجبروت وكلي القدرة والسلطان وملكه ازلي ابدي ودخل رحم فتاة يهودية عذراء وهي القديسة العذراء مريم اخذاً جسداً بشرياً مائتاً ونفسا عاقلة وخالدة وبلا خطية وهو الرب يسوع المسيح وولد منها لغاية سامية عظيمة وهي ليكون حمل الله الحامل خطايا العالم بأسره على مد العصور منذ بداية الخليقة والى انقضاء هذا الدهر اذ كنا امواتاً بخطايانا ومستحقين الهلاك الابدي اذ قدم المسيح ذاته طوعياً ليحمل في جسدة ويتجرع كأس اثامنا ويحمل خزينا وعارنا ويسدد بالكامل في ذبيحة جسده الكفارية على عود الصليب ثمن خلاصنا فاصبح فديةً لنا
> وكان يشار للفدية انذاك مثل شراء،‏ مصالحة،‏ استرضاء،‏ وكفارة.‏ لكنَّ افضل كلمة معبِّرة على الارجح هي التي استخدمها يسوع نفسه.‏ فقد قال:‏ «ابن الانسان لم يأتِ ليُخدم،‏ بل ليَخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية [باليونانية،‏ ليتْرون‏] عن كثيرين‏.‏
> 1.بما أنَّ الفدية يجب أن تكون على الأقل مساوية في قيمتها للشيء المطلوب فداؤه، وبما أنه لا يساوي الإِنسان إلا إنسان مثله لأنه ليس له نظير بين الكائنات يعادله ويساويه، لذلك فالفدية أو بالحري الفادي الذي يصلح للتكفير عن نفوسنا، يجب أن لا يكون حيواناً بل أن يكون على الأقل إنساناً.
> 2. وبما أنَّ هذا الفادي سيكون فادياً ليس لإِنسان واحد بل لكل الناس، لتعذُّر وجود فادٍ لكل واحد من بلايين البشر الذين يعيشون في العالم، في كل العصور والبلاد، يجب أن تكون قيمته معادلة لكل هؤلاء الناس.
> ...



كل هذا رائع إذن كيف يموت يسوع وهو بلا خطية بمعني آخر هل ورث يسوع الخطية من آدم ؟ بالطبع لا إذن كيف جاز فيه الموت الذي هو عقوبة للخطية أصلا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الله صالح واعماله كلها صالحة وكلها لخيرنا ولصالحنا ولكن اصل قبل القيامة كان في صليب وحياتنا المسيحية تاجها الالام والمصائب والامراض والمسيح لم يخفي ذلك عنا اذ قال( سيكون لكم ضيق في العالم لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم) والذي يحمل صليبه ويتبع المسيح سيخلص في النهاية واحياناً يسمح الله بالامراض ولكن وراء كل الم نتوقع في بركة او مجموعة بركات وربنا يسوع اله المستحيلات واله التعويضات ليه في الموت الف مخرج وهؤلاء الاطفال هم ابناء المسيح ان كانوا ابناء مؤمنين بالمسيح فملايكته من حولهم وفجر قيامتهم من مرضهم لا بد يبان عن قريب لان المسيح قد قام فهم ايضاً سيشفون من امراضهم سريعاً وستشهد انت بذلك عن شفائهم القريب بأسم الرب يسوع  وبقوة دم صليبه بسلطان لاهوته المحيي سيشفي كل مريض ومريضة وكل متألم وكل متألمة اما الكوارث التي بتفتك بالاطفال فهؤلاء ملايكة بيصلوا لاهاليهم وبيتشفعوا ليهم عند رب المجد يسوع بيعز علينا فراقهم لكنهم هبة منه واليه ذهبوا وربنا بيسمع صلواتنا وشاعر بأناتنا وسيستجيب في اوانه وحسب حكمته وبما يؤول لمجده تعالى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الله الابن الكلمة المتجسد الرب يسوع المسيح مولود من الروح القدس فهو الله الخالق لكل شئ في هذا الكون فهو لا ينطبق اليه كلمة ورث الخطية من ادم فكما بانسان جاز الموت للعالم هكذا بانسان واحد خلص العالم وكان لازم يموت فديةً لنا لاننا نحن لا نستطيع ان نفدي انفسنا لاننا خطاة وعاجزين عن خلاص انفسنا لذا كان لازم لله ان يبذل ابنه الوحيد رب المحد يسوع من اجل احبائه لان انسان خاطئ لا يستطيع فداء نفسه ولا احد يستطيع فداء الاخرين كلهم الا الله القدوس البار الذي فدانا كلنا لا لبرٍ فينا بل لانه اله المحبة وكله محبة واعماله كلها محبة وصالحة لخيرنا ولصالحنا لان بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة فمات المسيح بدلاً منا ومن اجلنا لكي يحمل خطايانا كلنا على صليبه وبموته وبقيامته قبل 2000سنة  نحن مخلصين مفديين مقدسين كاملين بلا لومً امام الله القدوس


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> الله الابن الكلمة المتجسد الرب يسوع المسيح مولود من الروح القدس فهو الله الخالق لكل شئ في هذا الكون فهو لا ينطبق اليه كلمة ورث الخطية من ادم فكما بانسان جاز الموت للعالم هكذا بانسان واحد خلص العالم وكان لازم يموت فديةً لنا لاننا نحن لا نستطيع ان نفدي انفسنا لاننا خطاة وعاجزين عن خلاص انفسنا لذا كان لازم لله ان يبذل ابنه الوحيد رب المحد يسوع من اجل احبائه لان انسان خاطئ لا يستطيع فداء نفسه ولا احد يستطيع فداء الاخرين كلهم الا الله القدوس البار الذي فدانا كلنا لا لبرٍ فينا بل لانه اله المحبة وكله محبة واعماله كلها محبة وصالحة لخيرنا ولصالحنا لان بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة فمات المسيح بدلاً منا ومن اجلنا لكي يحمل خطايانا كلنا على صليبه وبموته وبقيامته قبل 2000سنة  نحن مخلصين مفديين مقدسين كاملين بلا لومً امام الله القدوس


من قضلك لا داع لهذه الردود المطولة جدا فخير الكلام ما قل ودل وحضرتك مازلت تردين بسطور كثيرة جدا لا علاقة لها بسؤالي البسيط جدا
 كيف جاز الموت في المسيح الخالي من الخطية 
آدم قبل الخطية حسب كلامك كان خالد لا يجوز فيه الموت لانه خال من الخطية واما أخطأ  عوقب بالموت فكيف ليسوع الخالي والمعصوم من الخطية أن يجوز فيه الموت الذي هو عقوبة الخطاة برجاء رد مختصر للسؤال 
شكرا مقدما​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

ولد المسيح الكلمة المتجسد الاله القدوس البار الخالي من الخطية لان الله من فرط محبته اللامحدودة اللامتناهية اللامشروطة المتفانية لنا نحن خلائقه جنس بني البشر قرر ان يترك ومجده وعلاه ويأتي الى ارضنا ليجرب عيشتنا وليعين المجربين ولكي يموت ناسوته دون لاهوته لانه الوحيد المؤهل لفدائنا كلنا كوننا خطاة وكونه هو قدوس وبار وهو الله الذي يستطيع ان يتحمل خطايانا في جسده ويموت فديةً لنا لغفران خطايانا لان الله اراد فتح الباب الذي كان مغلقاً نحو السماء بينه وبيننا بعد معصية ادم وحواء( من فرط محبته العظيمة لنا) واخلى المسيح ذاته في سر الافخارستيا ليكون قريباً جداً منا قائلا ( اصنعوا هذا لذكري) اي كسر الخبز وتناول جسده ودمه الاقدسين اي تذكاراً لبذل جسده غفراناً للذنوب والخطايا ودمه المسفوك لاجل تبريرنا  لانه*(المحبة ذاتها*)[/SIZE]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

لان الله محبة ذاتها وموت المسيح هو مخطط الله الخلاصي للبشر لاننا خليقته فهو يحبنا كثيراً لدرجة الموت من اجل خلاصنا وتبرريننا وغفران ذنوبنا


----------



## hapracadapra (5 ديسمبر 2019)

​


حياة بالمسيح قال:


> لان الله محبة ذاتها وموت المسيح هو مخطط الله الخلاصي للبشر لاننا خليقته فهو يحبنا كثيراً لدرجة الموت من اجل خلاصنا وتبرريننا وغفران ذنوبنا



واضح إن 
 حضرتك لا تمتلكين إجابة ,  شكرا​​​​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 ديسمبر 2019)

لان أجرة الخطية هى الموت
وبسبب الخطية دخل الفساد إلى طبيعة الإنسان، ودخل الموت كنتيجة للخطية. ونرى عند القبر الإنسان وهو ينتن ويأكله الدود فنعرف نتيجة الخطية وأن أجـرة الخطية هى الموت. إن الدليل على حالة الفساد التى سببتها الخطية، هى حالة الفساد التى يصل إليها الإنسان فى القبر. وهنا يبدأ الإنـسان يفكر كيف سـيخرج من حالة الفسـاد؟!! هـو يحتاج إلى الخـلاص من الموت ومن الفساد.
لقد أصبح هناك عداوة بين الله وبين الإنسان. وصحيح إن أجرة الخطية هى موت، لكن الإنسان أصبح يخاف من الله، وغير قادر على اكتشاف محبته. ويحتاج إلى أن يصالحه أحـد مع الله، يحتاج إلى أن ينقذه أحد من سلطان الخطية، ويعطيه قوة الانتصار عليها ويشفيه منها ويشفى طبيعته. ويعيد إليه الحياة التى فقدها بسبب الخطية.
لم يكـن مـن الممكن أن يتخلى الله عـن الإنــسـان، وأن لا يسعى فى طلبه ويعمل شيئاً لأجله. لأن الله يحب الإنسـان، ويعرف أن الشيطان هو الذى أغواه وهو الذى خدعه. ولكن ليس من الممكن أن يسامح الله الإنسان بدون أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية. لأنه كيف يسامحه بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية ويوفى الدين؟! ليس لأن الله يريد الانتقام، ولكن لأن الله لابد أن يعلن قداسته. فلابد أن يظهر الله مـدى كراهيته للخطية. وفى نفس الوقت هو يريد أن يُخلّص الإنسان ويعرّفه مدى محبته.

إن الله يريد أن يبين للإنسان بشاعة الخطية، ويجعله يكرهها. ولكن لا يكفى أن يسامحه الله ويغفر له، ولكن لابد أن يشفيه. لأنه لو غفر له بدون أن يدفع ثمن الخطية لن تظهر قداسة الله بوضوح فى نظر الإنسان. فيقول الإنسان فى نفسه إن الله من الممكن أن يقبل الخطية. أى أن الخطية شئ سهل بالنسبة لله ولا تعنيه فى شئ. وبالتالى من الممكن أن يستسهل الإنسان الخطية ويعتبرها شيئاً عادياً، ولا تستحق أن يحاول أن يتحرر منها ويتركها. لذلك كان لابد أن يعمل الله شيئاً يجعل محبته وقداسته تتقابلان معاً.. فيبين للإنسان مدى كراهيته للخطية، إلى جوار محبته الجارفة للإنسان.

تقابل قداسة الله مع محبته
لذلك كان لابد أن يكون هناك فداء وكفارة، لكى يسامح الله ويغفر، ولا يكون غفران الله بدون ثمن. لأنه لو ترك الأمر بدون حساب فهذا معناه أن الخطية عند الله شئ بسيط ولا تعنيه فى شئ وهذا يكون إهانة لله لأنه كيف يكون الله قدوساً فى مثل هذه الحالة!!
صحيح أن الله محب. لكنه فى نفس الوقت هو قـدوس. فلابد أن يعلن غضبه ضد الخطية وفى نفس الوقت يعلن محبته للإنسان لأن إعلانه لغضبه فقط يجعل الإنسان يخاف من الخطية، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت لا يستطيع أن يفهم محبة الله له. ومن هنا يظهر أهمية الفداء. 
أهمية الفداء
إن السيد المسيح أخذ العقوبة التى لنا التى هى الموت. وهو لا يستحق الموت لأنه بار وبلا خطية. وبذلك استطاع أن يفدينا ويـدفع ثمن الخطايا التى لكل البـشر. ولكن كان لابـد أن يـكون هذا الفادى له قيمة كبيرة جداً بلا حدود عند الله. ولابد أن لا يكون عليه غضب الله. وهذا شئ طبيعى؛ وإلا فكيف يفدى غيره إن كان هو نفسه يستحق الموت؟!! لم يكن عند الله بحسب التدبير أغلى من ابنه الوحيد المتجسد لكى يقدمه فداءً عن الإنسان، لذلك يقول الكتاب "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"  (يو3: 16).

الرحمة والحق تلاقيا   على الصليب كان الحل؛ فالإنسان يحتاج أن يعرف عن الله أمرين فى نفس الوقت والاثنان يتقابلان معاً. يعرف أن الله يكره الخطية جداً، ويعرف أن الله يحبه جداً. فلو علم أن الله يحبه فقط ولكن يترك له الخطية فبذلك تكون صورة الله فى نظره أنه ليس قدوساً، وبذلك فإن الإنسان من الممكن أن يستسهل الخطية ولا يكرهها. وكذلك إذا رأى أن الله يكره الخطية فقط، ولم يبصر محبته فسوف يخاف من الله، وتكون هناك عداوة بينه وبين الله ولا يشعر بأبوته.
ولكن هذه المشكلة ليست عند الله، ولكن عند الإنسان. إنه غير قادر على فهم الله فهماً سليماً. لذلك يقول المزمور "الرحمة والحق تلاقيا العدل والسلام تلاثما" (مز84: 10). أى أنه على الصليب الرحمة والحق إلتقيا معاً، ورأينا بأعيننا الرحمة والحق معاً، أو الرحمة والبر، فكلمة الحق تأتى أحياناً بمعنى البر.
إن الله يريد أن يبين لنا مدى غضبه من الخطية: فعندما حمل السيد المسيح خطايانا ورأيناه يُجلَد.. ويُعذَب.. ويتألم وهو لم يفعل شيئاً سيئاً!! ولكن كل هذا بسبب خطايانا نحن.
فهل إلى هذه الدرجة تؤذى الخطية قلب الله ويكرهها إلى هذه الدرجة؟!! لدرجة أنها استوجبت أن المسيح البار القدوس، ابـنه الوحيـد، يـتألم كـل هـذه الآلام لكى يـدفـع ثمـن خـطـية الإنسان!!
إن هذا يجعل الإنسان ينظر إلى الخطية ويرى مدى فظاعتها ويرى المسيح وهو يُجلَد، ويعرف أن المسيح قد جُلِد لأجله، لأنه دفع ثمن لذة الخطية. إذ أن الله يحبه ويريد أن يخلصه من الهلاك الأبدى. ولكن بالرغم من أن هذا الجلد لم يقع على الإنسان الخاطئ.. ولكنه يشعر أنه هو الذى يُضرَب، لأن هذه هى خطيته. وهذا يجعله يخجل من الله، ويشعر أن السياط ينزل على مشاعره هو. وصوت الرب يناديه: هل هذه هى لذة الخطية التى تحبها؟!. انظر أن السيد المسيح هو الذى يدفع ثمنها!! هل سوف تحبها مرة أخرى أم سوف تبدأ فى كراهيتها؟!.

إن الله لو فعل ذلك فى الإنسان الخاطئ نفسه فلن يشعر أن الله يحبه بالرغم من أن الإنسان يستحق هذه العقوبة. لكن عندما يرفع الله عن الإنسان العقوبة ويدفع هو ثمنها. يبدأ الإنسان يقول فى نفسه: هل أنا الذى سوف أتسبب للبار القدوس فى أن يتعذب بهذه الطريقة. لابد أن أراجع نفـسى.. لابـد أن أتـوب.. لابـد أن أكـره الخطـيـة ولا يمكن أن أحبها.


----------



## aymonded (5 ديسمبر 2019)

hapracadapra قال:


> سلام لحضرتك
> 
> 
> ارجو ان تتحملني قليلا
> ...




سلام لشخصك الحلو
أولاً حينما ننظر للموضوع لا بد من ان نعود للبدء عند الخلق وما صنعه الله لأننا لن نرى في الخلق ذكر أن الله خلق المرض ولا الشر وآية أشعياء النبي تتكلم عن أصل الشرّ بالنسبة لسقوط الملائكة، الله خلق الملائكة وفيهم واحد سقط ومعه آخرين، بمعنى ان الشر لم يتواجد إلا من خلال الشيطان الملاك الساقط، فهو الأساس، والله هو خالق كل شيء على غير فساد، لكن في الأصل الله لم يخلق الشر ده ظهر مع الشيطان، وموضوع سقوط الشيطان كان قبل سقوط آدم، و بالنسبة لمعرفة الخير والشر بدون أن يعطي الله المعرفة الصالحة للإنسان سيتكون مثل من مسك سيف وطعن به نفسه، لأن بعد السقوط صار للإنسان معرفة للخير والشر وبدأ الصراع في العالم والسقوط والانحدار عبر الأجيال، فالإنسان في الفردوس كان بريء وبسيط في طبيعته غير عارفاً بالشر، وتواجد الشر كان من الشرير، وآدم وحواء سمعوا لكلام الشيطان ووثقوا في كلمته وبعدها دخل الموت إلى العالم نتيجة لطاعة آخر غير الله.


اما موضوع الموت هو الانفصال عن الله من جهة الشركة لأن هذا هو السبب في فساد الإنسان، والله لم يعاقب آدم بهذا المعنى أنه خلق الموت مثلاً علشان يُجازي بيه لأن طبيعة الخطية موت، بمعنى انها حاملة الموت، زي ما الرسول قالها أجرة الخطية موت، يعني نتيجتها الطبيعية كده وبسبب السقوط قال لآدم ملعونة الأرض بسببك شوكاً وحسكاً تنبت لك، بمعنى أن كل ظهور لأي شيء بيفسد الجسد ويؤول للموت كان نتيجة السقوط.



بالنسبة للمسيح الرب أتى متجسداً آخذاً جسد قابل للموت (الذي لم يخلقه ولا يجعله قانون في حياة الناس بل كان نتيجة الخطية) وشابهنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية وحدها، لذلك حينما قام قال الرسول اين شوكتك يا موت اين غلبتك يا هاوية، لأن شوكة الخطية هي الموت
انت فقط محتاج ترجع لرسالة رومية وتقرأها بتأني لأن الرسول شارح فيها كل شيء، حتى الموت نفسه، واتكلم عن موت المسيح الخلاصي لأجل الغلبة والانتصار على الموت، وهو حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، فناموس الموت أو قانونه لم يضعه الله لأجل الإنسان، لكن لو عدت لكلام الرب عن الجحيم والهلاك الأبدي قال أنه لإبليس وملائكته ولم يذكر الإنسان، يعني الإنسان خلق على صورة الله  ومثاله ولما لم يطع الله ووثق في آخر سقط وعرف الموت اختبارياً، فاللي كان حامل الموت أصلاً هو الشيطان، أحنا فقط بنتكلم الآن بعد لما اختبرنا الموت وشفنا فساد الطبيعة بعد السقوط، لكن حالة آدم في الفردوس بالنسبة لنا غريبة ولم نرى العالم سوى في إطار فساده وكل ما فيه صار يعمل للموت، هي دية المشكلة الحقيقية فقط - يومك رائع كله سلام، انا فقط باعتذر عن عدم الاستفاضة في الكلام بسبب ضيق الوقت وتعبي الشديد - يومك رائع كله سلام​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 أبريل 2020)

كل شئ واضح في رسالة رومية 5
6 لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ، إِذْ كُنَّا بَعْدُ ضُعَفَاءَ، مَاتَ فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لأَجْلِ الْفُجَّارِ.
7 فَإِنَّهُ بِالْجَهْدِ يَمُوتُ أَحَدٌ لأَجْلِ بَارّ. رُبَّمَا لأَجْلِ الصَّالِحِ يَجْسُرُ أَحَدٌ أَيْضًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ.
8 وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا.
9 فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا وَنَحْنُ مُتَبَرِّرُونَ الآنَ بِدَمِهِ نَخْلُصُ بِهِ مِنَ الْغَضَبِ!
10 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ أَعْدَاءٌ قَدْ صُولِحْنَا مَعَ اللهِ بِمَوْتِ ابْنِهِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا وَنَحْنُ مُصَالَحُونَ نَخْلُصُ بِحَيَاتِهِ!
11 وَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا بِاللهِ، بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ.
12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ، وَهكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ.
13 فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.
14 لكِنْ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى مُوسَى، وَذلِكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُخْطِئُوا عَلَى شِبْهِ تَعَدِّي آدَمَ، الَّذِي هُوَ مِثَالُ الآتِي.
15 وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَالْخَطِيَّةِ هكَذَا أَيْضًا الْهِبَةُ. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ وَاحِدٍ مَاتَ الْكَثِيرُونَ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا نِعْمَةُ اللهِ، وَالْعَطِيَّةُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الَّتِي بِالإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، قَدِ ازْدَادَتْ لِلْكَثِيرِينَ!
16 وَلَيْسَ كَمَا بِوَاحِدٍ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هكَذَا الْعَطِيَّةُ. لأَنَّ الْحُكْمَ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، وَأَمَّا الْهِبَةُ فَمِنْ جَرَّى خَطَايَا كَثِيرَةٍ لِلتَّبْرِيرِ.
17 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ بِخَطِيَّةِ الْوَاحِدِ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ بِالْوَاحِدِ، فَبِالأَوْلَى كَثِيرًا الَّذِينَ يَنَالُونَ فَيْضَ النِّعْمَةِ وَعَطِيَّةَ الْبِرِّ، سَيَمْلِكُونَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ بِالْوَاحِدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ!
18 فَإِذًا كَمَا بِخَطِيَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَارَ الْحُكْمُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، هكَذَا بِبِرّ وَاحِدٍ صَارَتِ الْهِبَةُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، لِتَبْرِيرِ الْحَيَاةِ.
19 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً، هكَذَا أَيْضًا بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَارًا.
20 وَأَمَّا النَّامُوسُ فَدَخَلَ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ. وَلكِنْ حَيْثُ كَثُرَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ ازْدَادَتِ النِّعْمَةُ جِدًّا.
21 حَتَّى كَمَا مَلَكَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْمَوْتِ، هكَذَا تَمْلِكُ النِّعْمَةُ بِالْبِرِّ، لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ، بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا.


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2020)

سلام المسيح: أشكر أمنا الغالية *حياة *على رفع هذا الموضوع.  
مجرد تعليق بسيط على بعض السطور التي قرأتها هنا: 


*وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ*
معرفة الخير والشر تعني انهما موجودان أصلا ولكن آدم لا يعرفهما وسيعرفهما حينما يأكل من الشجرة إذن فمن أوجدهما؟

لا، ليس صحيحا! "*معرفة*" الخير والشر لا تعني "*وجود*" الخير والشر مسبقا. بل المقصود هنا تحديدا هو العكس تماما: "*معرفة*" الخير والشر هي نفسها "*وجود*" الخير والشر. "المعرفة" و"الوجود" هنا ليسا حدثين اثنين منفصلين بل حدث واحد. معرفة الخير والشر هي نفسها *ما أوجد *الخير والشر. أو بتعبير آخر:  وُجد الخير والشر "*لأننا*" عرفنا الخير والشر! مثال "الحلم" قد يساعد على التوضيح قليلا:تخيل أنك ترى في حلمك قطيعا من الأفيال: هل هناك أفيال حقا؟ هل هذه الأفيال "*موجودة*" مسبقا في مكان ما ثم ذهبتَ إلى هناك أثناء حلمك فرأيتها؟ الإجابة بالطبع لا. بل *رؤية* الأفيال هي نفسها *وجود *الأفيال، وهذا هو معنى أنك "تحلم". الأفيال *توجد *فقط في هذه اللحظة التي *تراها *فيها، بل لا توجد *إلا لأنك تراها.* "رؤية" الأفيال بالتالي هي نفسها "وجود" الأفيال، فإذا انتهى الحلم: انتهت الرؤية والوجود كلاهما معا. هذان بالتالي ـ الرؤية من جانبك والوجود من جانب الأفيال ـ ليسا حدثين اثنين منفصلين بل حدث واحد، خبرة واحدة، وهي ما نسمّيه "حلما". وفي هذه الخبرة كما رأينا: لا تنفصل الرؤية عن هذا الوجود الذي تراه. بل الرؤية والوجود ـ لأنهما حدث واحد ـ يظهران معا ويختفيان معا! 

​كذلك بالضبط هنا: *معرفة *الخير والشر هي نفسها ما *أوجد* الخير والشر! بل لذلك تحديدا كانت الوصية. كأن الله كان يقول: يا آدم لا تأكل من الشجرة لأنك إذا أكلت من الشجرة و"*عرفت*" الخير والشر فإن الخير والشر *سيظهران *في عالمك! إذا أكلت من الشجرة فسوف *ينشطر *الوجود في وعيك إلى خير وشر. لماذا؟ ليس لأن الله خلق الخير والشر مسبقا، ولكن لأن الإنسان سيفقد "*الوحدة*" التي كانت تجمعه مع الله وينفصل بذلك وعيه عن *الوعي الإلهي الفائق*، وعندئذ سوف ينشطر العقل الإنساني كما نرى بين ثنائيات لا تنتهي: الخير والشر ـ الحياة والموت ـ الوجود والعدم ـ الحرية والجبر ـ النور والظلمة ـ إلخ. 

(هذا بالمناسبة يفسر لغز "الموت" نفسه وكيف ظهر هكذا في العالم بسبب المعصية)!

لكن هذه "القطبية" لم تكن في البدء، ليس هكذا خلق الله العالم، وليس هكذا يراه سبحانه. بل ظهرت هذه القطبية وبدأت كل هذه الثنائيات فقط في وعينا البشري بعد الأكل من الشجرة، أي بعد *انقسام العقل وانشطاره*! كل هذه الثنائيات والتناقضات وحتى الصراعات التي نراها ـ بعبارة أخرى ـ *ليست في العالم نفسه *كما خلقه الله ولكنها بالأحرى في* عقولنا وأفكارنا وفي رؤيتنا نحن لهذا العالم! *أصبحنا كأننا نرتدي "نظارة" تصبغ الوجود كله بلون معين، بينما لا يوجد هذه اللون أصلا في الحقيقة! ولكن كان هذا ثمن "المعرفة الإنسانية" كلها، ثمن "انفتاح الأعين"، وهكذا بدأ "حلم العالم" كما نعرفه حاليا! 


دليل ذلك نجده في الكتاب نفسه وحتى في السياق نفسه: 

*« من أعلمك أنك عريان؟ هل أكلت من الشجرة...؟»*

لقد كان آدم طوال الوقت *عاريا تماما*، كذلك حواء، فلماذا تركه الله هكذا؟ لماذا لم يطلب منه أبدا أن "يستر" جسده؟ لماذا لم يطلب منه أن يستر على الأقل "عورته" وعورة امرأته؟ إن الكتاب في الحقيقة "يفاجئنا" تماما بهذا العري ـ وهنا تحديدا، فقط بعد الأكل من الشجرة ـ فلماذا؟! 

السبب هو أن الله لا يرى الأمر هكذا ابتداء كما نراه! مفهوم "*العري*" نفسه ـ مقابل مفهوم "*الستر*" ـ لم يكن حتى موجودا! العري والخجل والخزي والحياء والعار والعورة والعيب إلخ: هذه كلها *مفاهيم إنسانية*، وهذه كلها لا يعرفها الوعي الإلهي الفائق الذي جمع آدم مع ربه قبل الأكل من الشجرة! كل هذه المفاهيم والأفكار والأحكام ظهرت فقط في العقل الإنساني، وفقط بعد السقوط (أكلت ـ أعطت رجلها فأكل ـ فانفتحت أعينهما *وعلما* أنهما عريانان). بل كان هذا نفسه هو أول معاني السقوط وأهمها: ألا وهو السقوط من تلك "*الوحدة*" الوجودية الأولى مع الله، السقوط بالتالي من ذلك الوعي الإلهي الفائق، المتوحد دون تناقض أو انقسام أو انشطار، والذي يتجاوز بطبيعته ثنائيات العقل البشري وتناقضاته جميعا!


أيضا يقول الكتاب: 

*«ملعونة الأرض بسببك... وشوكا وحسكا تنبت لك»!*

فمَن يخلق الشوك والحسك؟ بالتأكيد ليست الأرض نفسها. خالق كل شيء ـ بما في ذلك الشوك والحسك ـ هو الله. من ناحية أخرى: عندما خلق الله كل شيء كان الكل بالعكس "*حسنا جدا*": «ورأى الله كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن جدا»! فكيف نفسر إذاً هذا التناقض؟ 

ليس ثم تناقض! الشوك والحسك *بهذه الصفة *ـ أي بمعنى الجرح والإيلام ـ ليس نفس الشوك والحسك كما خلقه الله. بل الجرح والإيلام هو ما *تضيفه *عقولنا نحن على الشوك والحسك! الألم لا يأتي من الشوك والحسك وإنما من وعينا ومن عقولنا نفسها. في عبارة واحدة : *الألم كله داخلنا*، ليس أبدا خارجنا، ليس أبدا في هذا العالم أو في أي شيء خلقه الله سبحانه! 

وهذا نفسه في الحقيقة هو معنى اللعنة ونتيجتها! فما هي اللعنة؟ اللعنة هي هذه *الرؤية *نفسها! هي هذا *الوعي *ذاته! هي أن ننظر إلى خلق الله فلا نراه "حسنا جدا" ـ كما يراه سبحانه ـ بل نرى بالعكس الشر والظلمة، المرارة والمعاناة، الشوك والحسك!

اللعنة إذاً ـ بل الشر نفسه والظلمة والألم والشوك والحسك إلخ ـ ليست في خلق الله ذاته، وإنما في رؤيتنا وفي وعينا نحن بهذا الخلق! 


الحقيقة هي أننا نعيش حرفيا في *بحر من الجمال والمحبة والنور والقداسة، *في وجود *تفوق روعته كل وصف أو تعبير*! لكن "*المرض*" في عقولنا، في رؤيتنا وفي وعينا، نفس المرض الذي انعكس بالتالي على الخليقة فأصبحت «الخليقة كلها تئن» حسب وصف الرسول! هكذا احتجب كل هذا الحسن والجمال ولم نعد نرى شيئا من هذه الروعة الفائقة! صرنا بالعكس لا نرى سوى الشر والمظالم، الفقر والشدائد، المرارة والجراح، الشوك والحسك! 

(وهذا أيضا يشرح كيف يعيش أهل الله القديسين هكذا لا يفارقهم السلام أبدا مهما كانت شدائدهم أو آلامهم! لقد "*شُفيت*" عقولهم نفسها ببساطة وشفيت قلوبهم وأرواحهم، من ثم ما عاد شيء في كل هذا العالم يهزهم حقا أو يحزنهم أو حتى يزعجهم! حزنهم الوحيد فقط لأجل الناس وشقاء الناس من حولهم)!

***

وعليه فعندما يقول الله مثلا: 

*«مصور النور وخالق الظلمة، صانع السلام وخالق الشر. أنا الرب صانع كل هذه»!*

هذا هو خطاب الله إلى العالم *بعــد *السقوط، أي بعد انقسام هذا العالم بالفعل إلى خير وشر! الله في ذاته هو القدوس الذي لا يعرف أي شر البتة. ولكن لأن *العقل *الإنساني نفسه ـ *والعالم *بالتبعية من حوله ـ قد *انشطر *هكذا على هذا النحو إلى خير وشر: أصبح الله من ثم يخاطب الإنسان حسب عقله وأحكامه، ليس حسب وعيه هو نفسه الإلهي الفائق سبحانه. إن مقصود الله هنا ببساطة هو أن ينسب فعل الخلق جميعا إلى ذاته، فلا خالق في الوجود سواه. أما تصنيف "*الشر*" مقابل "*الخير*" فهذا ما *تخلعه *عقولنا وأحكامنا نحن بعد ذلك على هذه الخليقة! الله من ثم هو خالق الشر، نعم، ولكنه "شر" حسب تصنيفنا وأحكامنا نحن وليس حسب مقصود الله. الشر كله ليس أكثر من "مفهوم" عقلي ومن "حكم" بشري تخلعه عقولنا نحن على ما يخلق سبحانه! 

***

عذرا للإطالة. كنت أود التعليق سريعا على مسألة المسيح أيضا، وهي بسيطة: المسيح جاز الموت إليه ـ وإن كان بلا خطية ـ لأنه ببساطة حمل خطايا العالم كلها! أليس هذا هو هدف التجسد أصلا؟ (المسيح بالمناسبة *ما زال *يحمل خطايانا: هذا حدث *مستمر *خارج الزمن: هو يُصلب كل يوم، يقوم كل يوم، ونحن كل يوم *نُصلب *أيضا ونقوم معه وفيه *إنسانا جديدا*! كل يوم! بل كل لحظة دون استثناء!)

***


​


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2020)

*[FONT=&quot] معذرة لا أستطيع تحرير رسائلي أو الإضافة إليها ولكن لابد من التنويه: هذا الحديث لا يعني أن الله "لا يعرف" الخير والشر، هكذا! بالقطع لا، وإلا فكيف الوصية وكيف حذر من الأمر كله مقدما؟! لكنها معرفة تمييز وإدراك، معرفة "ضابط الكل" المطلقة التي تشمل كل شيء، وليست المعرفة بهذا المعنى الإنساني الذي نشير إليه هنا. نشرح بمشيئة الرب لاحقا إذا دعت الحاجة، فقط لزم التنويه حتى لا يختلط الأمر، تحياتي ومحبتي. ​
​[/FONT]


----------

